# Penn SSV3500 New in Box



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

For sale is a brand new ssv3500. Still in the box, only opened, never used. $75 shipped. located in Crofton, MD. I have another I use in the bay and fishing flats for flounder, perfect size.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

i'll take it.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

SOLDDDDDDD.

thank you sir.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow that was quick. Good price.I'm interested if you have another one or if this fall through which I know it won't.


----------

